# A stranger at the door...and a growl....



## basedinberlin (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't posted here in a long time; the search function's great, and as my girl's my first GSD, I don't often have anything to add! But I've been following lots of threads, so just a quick thanks to everyone who makes this forum such a fantastic and friendly resource.

Anyway: We've had our girl for nearly a year now (she's 18 months), and she did something this morning that made me smile...

She's always been a soppy beast through-and-through. She's fantastic with strangers, there's never any barking at the door, no growling at weirdos who approach for a 'chat' (and there are plenty here in the big city!). Nothing at all. Even training her to bark on command was a heck of a chore! I never went into GSD-ownership looking for a protective dog, but I was surprised at just what a ridiculously soft and cuddly bear a GSD could be. We're working on a few barking-at-dogs issues when she's on the lead, but overall, she's brilliant.

But back to the brag! 

This morning, someone tried to put a key in our front door lock at about 6am. We live in a closed building, so it was probably a drunk neighbour/the caretaker thinking we were on holiday and testing the locks (it's all been reported and the locks changed - busy morning!). I heard the pins go into the lock, but before I could realise what it was, I had 35kg of GSD jump over our bed, whack up against the front door and bark like I'd never heard before. I got dressed and went to check it out, but no-one was there (perhaps predictably by this point!)...and when I came back, our girl was back to her beautiful, sweet little self, dopey-eyed as ever before. We gave her a nice big piece of salami as a reward, went on her morning walk, and now, some eight hours later, you'd never ever recognise the defensive dog from 6am. It's back to licking and prodding for attention and cuddling (and chasing the cat  ).

I suppose I shouldn't be 100% proud of this, but...if I'm totally honest, I really am. It's fantastic to know that there's something there, ready to spring into action if the situation requires. It blew away my expectations. She had a Jekyll and Hyde moment when we potentially needed it most.

I've often read on this forum that some GSDs only become protective after 18 months or so, so I'm not sure if it's a new development (and will grow with time?) or if it's something that was always there. All I know is: My big silly beast constantly makes me smile, and yet after this morning, with her curled up under my desk as I write this, the smile's just that fraction bit bigger.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I say good girl!!

She had a head count of who should be home. It was unusual for her to hear fiddling at your door. Actually pretty scary situation.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad she did react! Good girl!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Good for her. Sometimes they surprise you.

My dad's 9YO Lab growled at me when I came into the laundry room at 5am in the dark. She didn't know who it was, and she is the FRIENDLIEST dog in the world! As soon as I told her it was ok, it was just me, she went back to wagging. (You can hear a Lab wag its tail lol)

They are definitely more suspicious at night when their family is sleeping. You have a good little watch dog!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Cool! I have a 14 month old GSD just like yours - a cuddle bug that loves everyone. I am not looking for a protection dog but I would like to know that he would alert me to potential danger, especially at night. Your girl sounds like a wonderful dog, sweet but protective when necessary. I sure hope my GSD acts similarly in the same situation.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Good girl. 

My pup became "defensive" at about the same age and it's amazing how quick they go back to cuddle bug. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You shouldn't be 100 % proud but 200 %!! This is what a good GSD should be and you have one.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Good job! Do you have pics of your goofy protector?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

